# gp-9 does not run need help



## tdiekhoff (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a oval layout set up right now to see how my locomotives run after being boxed up for a long time . All my locomotives run except one , when i power it up the light comes on and the motor sounds like its trying but goes nowhere except when you push the whistle button and hold it or the direction button and hold it. The locomotive is a mid 90,s gp-p #6-18500. If anyone can help me that would be great.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

O gauge I assume?


----------



## tdiekhoff (Jan 7, 2013)

*gp-9 does not run*

yes the loco is o gauge


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not finding a lot of information on that one. My guess is a cleaning and lubrication of the motor and gears is the first order of business. The shell should come off with four screws on the bottom and then if you have questions, please post a picture of the bare frame.


----------

